

Can someone figure out a formula for this? - gamebak

Hey guys,
I&#x27;ve been thinking for a formula but i wasn&#x27;t able to figure out. Maybe someone smarter could give me a hand.<p>The series:
b, e, g, i, k, n, p, y, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 1a, 1c, 1e, 1g, 1i, 1u, 1w, 1z, 21, 23,  2b, 2e, 2g, 2i, 2k, 2m, 2o, 2r, 2t, 2v, 2x, 30, 34, 37, 39, 3c, 3e, 3g, 3i, 3m , 3o, 3q, 3s, 3v , 3y, 40, 42, 44 , 46, 48, 4a, 4d, 4g, 4n, 51, 5n, 5p, 5s, 5u, 5x, 60, 62, 64, 66, 68, 6b, 6j, 6n, 6p, 6r, 6t, 6w, 71, ...<p>Thanks for your help!
======
ColinWright
I suspect here:

    
    
        ... 48, 4a, 4d, 4g‏, 4n, 51, 5n, 5p, ...
    

you mean:

    
    
        ... 48, 4a, 4d, 4g, 4n, 51, 5n, 5p, ...
    

If you would care to be more accurate in your question then people might take
more of an interest.

Also, would you care to provide some context? Is this in base 36? Are they
semi-base64? What have you tried so far? What do you mean by "a formula"? What
is your purpose?

In short, perhaps you could be a little clearer.

~~~
gamebak
Sorry for the odd 4g4, n i fixed it.

I've seen the series implemented in the facebook requests, i got really curios
on how they are generated.

~~~
ColinWright
What do you mean by "seen the series implement in the facebook requests"? What
makes you think there's "a formula"?

Broadly speaking, considering the items base 36 there's a gap of 2 or 3
between most terms with the occasional leap of 12, 14, 22, or similar. Why do
you think there's a simple "formula" for these?

~~~
gamebak
I've seen that implemented in the facebook graph, for example if you will look
for "people who likes php" and start scrolling down, for each new "batch" of
people a new request will be generated with those numbers. That's why i
assumed it was a formula/algorithm implemented, because it was generated at
scrolldown.

~~~
ColinWright
I don't use FB, so I've never seen anything of that ilk, but I would assume it
was just sequential, but interleaved with other results or terms that you
don't see. Something, somewhere might be generating unique terms and handing
them out to whomever asks for them. Your requests get some, someone else's
requests get others, there's no specific and simply rule for the ones you see.
That sort of thing.

Just a guess, probably completely wrong in detail, but it's the sort of thing
I can imagine happening. I wouldn't expect the sequence you give to have any
real "formula" underneath.

------
nummy
format C:\

